# Switching from CF to LED lighting?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey all, the ballast recently burned out on my Coralife 2 X 55/65 watt and I'm not sure I want to replace yet another one so I've been kicking around the thought of going to LED's for this particular tank. It has mostly lower light plants like Crypts, etc.

I'm just not sure what size I'd need to get to get at least the equivalent or better. Any suggestions?

Someone in another thread suggested the Marineland double bright. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marineland-...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519b356b62

Thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

Marineland LEDs are not suitable! they lack the intensity one needs for even a basic plant setup. 

look for a fixture that uses 2-3 watt LEDs I use the Vertex Illumilux fixtures on 3 of my tanks with great success, but there are MANY options for LEDs out there.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I came across this chart from CurrentUSA. This might help you some in assessing how many fixtures you need. LEDs are all so different, so it is hard to say. Their TrueLumen Pro LED strips look amazing and I plan on getting some at the end of November.


----------

